# Land Rover Front Hidden Hitch???



## RickLandRover (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a 2004 Land Rover Discovery and fish in and around IBSP often, I get a yearly offroad permit but am looking for my options for a rod holder for the front of my truck, does anyone have a Discovery and have a hidden hitch for the front of the truck because it seems I can't find one. I have about a 3 hour drive to the beach and drive it often due to my love to surf fish and don't want my rack laying on the parkway on one of my trips so this is why I would like a 2" receiver for the front. Any information would be great, thanks!


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

Google "Norms Welding"....he's near Seaside NJ....tell him Mike sent ya!

W2F


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm not sure where Dupont PA is but if ya can head south you may want to look at one of Shooter's racks. I'm meeting him in MD on 4/12 at SPSP to measure my truck up for a rack. No not a Rover but it does the trick. You can check out some of his work on this site. 
Plan to hit IBSP again this year when I stay with my brother near Tom's River maybe we can compare notes. Always lookin' for PA guys to fish with. Philly Jack


----------



## RickLandRover (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks guys for the info, Philly Jack...I would love to compare notes with you, its nice to see another pa freshwater fish trying to survive in saltwater, there are not many of us from PA that do this I believe. I fish IBSP a great deal and stay in Seaside Park due to my fiance's cousin having the house there which is nice. Let me know the next time you are going down maybe I'll be down there too. Talk to you guys later!


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*i own a 97 disco...*



RickLandRover said:


> I have a 2004 Land Rover Discovery and fish in and around IBSP often, I get a yearly offroad permit but am looking for my options for a rod holder for the front of my truck, does anyone have a Discovery and have a hidden hitch for the front of the truck because it seems I can't find one. I have about a 3 hour drive to the beach and drive it often due to my love to surf fish and don't want my rack laying on the parkway on one of my trips so this is why I would like a 2" receiver for the front. Any information would be great, thanks!


i don't know if your 04 vehicle has a front hitch; but mine didn't. you would think with LR's reputation it was be standard equipment. but that's a story for another time. anyway i had a custom front bumper engineered by http://www.rovertym.com/ THEN, i contacted 
http://hatterasoutfitters.com/Reynolds_Racks.htm and he built me a built proof rack. a note of caution whomever u decide to use [there are some pretty good guys on this board too] be sure they know you have to angle the hitch "up" a few degrees. gene has done a couple of disco so he knows his way around their front ends. i hope this helps.


----------



## RickLandRover (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info, my Disco did not come with a front receiver and that is where my problem is, I have a front brushguard and am thinking about having a 2" receiver fabricated to fit the brushguard mounts. The only concern I have is the strenght of the bracket with the brushguard and the receiver with my rod rack on there....will it break? I am thinking that the weight of the rod holder is so minute that it will hold up just fine, the brackets are made of thick steel. This looks like the way I am going to go. Any input??


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

RickLandRover said:


> Thanks for the info, my Disco did not come with a front receiver and that is where my problem is, I have a front brushguard and am thinking about having a 2" receiver fabricated to fit the brushguard mounts. The only concern I have is the strenght of the bracket with the brushguard and the receiver with my rod rack on there....will it break? I am thinking that the weight of the rod holder is so minute that it will hold up just fine, the brackets are made of thick steel. This looks like the way I am going to go. Any input??


correct me if i am wrong but it sounds like you want a rod holder only and you are not interested in a rack that holds a cooler and rod rack. nes pa?
i'm no engineer but i can't see why the brushguard mounts can't support a 2" receiver hitch. having said that, i am willing to bet shooter or whomever, will simply cut a hole in the front bummper and attach the hitch to another form of support underneath the bumper, rather then stress the brushguard mounts further [ala Murphy's Law]. 
i hope this helps.


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

Man....ya'll don't mind sending the guy "allover" to get a rack done that he can get right here

W2F


----------

